# Mini monsters ;)



## drizzt (May 24, 2007)

Oxypilus distinctus L1







Sibylla pretiosa L1






Pseudoharpax virescens virescens L1






and female Hymenopus coronatus L3






About the questions.. My equipment is nothing special.

Fuji S9600(9100) with Raynox macro converter, and two cheap lamps


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2007)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 24, 2007)

Wow, clicked on this topic knowing I wouldnt be disappointed by Drizzt, great pics!


----------



## Jenn (May 24, 2007)

Awesome pictures!!!


----------

